# Боль в пояснице (или крестце). Помогите информацией



## alpankov (5 Янв 2018)

Добрый день! 
В марте 2016 года, таская мешки с цементом, я допустил серьезную ошибку, в результате чего мучаюсь до сих пор: 
Опуская на пол один из мешков с неровной спиной, я услышал громкий хруст в пояснице, спустя секунду от резкой боли в спине я упал на пол и боялся двигаться 10 минут. 
Потом я попытался встать, двигаться мог, но чувствовал, что меня стороной не обойдут последствия. Так и вышло: на следующий день я совсем не смог подняться с кровати, боль появлялась при попытке встать, при ходьбе, при сидении, спина сама себя держать не могла. 
Немного помогла мазь Диклофенак, через 1 день я "расходился" и боль ушла. 

Врачи поставили диагноз "Остеохондроз", прописав мне какие-то уколы. Послушав знакомых, страдающих спинными болями, я не решился делать уколы и так ничего со спиной не делал, так как нашел для себя решение, хоть и временное: 
Если заниматься спортом или просто вести физическую активность 2-3 раза в неделю, тогда спина будет в порядке и не даст ни намека о себе. Вот уже почти 2 года я стараюсь хотя бы 2-3 раза в неделю много пройти пешком / побегать / позаниматься на брусьях/турнике и пр., все это прекрасно помогает мне "укрепиться" и избежать болей.
Естественно, когда активность спадает, боль появляется вновь. 
Вечно спортом заниматься не получится, а перерывы в активности возникают часто из-за болезней, отпусков и праздников. Вот и сейчас, в праздничный период, спустя 10 дней без турника, я лежу на полу, пытаясь унять боль, и пишу этот пост.)

Боль не по совсем по центру, а немного правее, в районе крестца.
Буду признателен каждому, кто что-то посоветует или хотя бы скажет насколько серьезная это проблема и лечится ли она ))


----------



## Evpatiy (5 Янв 2018)

Вечно спортом заниматься не получится,поэтому есть лфк до конца жизни.  (лучше по dr.Ступину поищите упражнения)


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2018)

@alpankov, здравствуйте!
Если есть снимки, покажите их врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.

Полезная информация:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/434/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/441/


----------



## alpankov (6 Янв 2018)

@La murr, пасибо большое за ссылки! А снимки попробую достать из медкарты)


----------

